# Look What Someone Dumped on My Front Porch



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So on Tues. my roommate walks outside to throw some trash away and she found a dog on our front porch, who had obviously had puppies, so I went out to shoo her off, yes I am kinda heartless sometimes but when I did she rolled over and shwoed me her belly, and she was shivering and everything so I picked her up and brought her int he house, I fed her, bathed her, took her to Petsmart to see if she was microchipped, she wasn't.  She weighed in at 21.5lbs. I left my info with the recpt. there and left. I have found her home but my friend has to wait to move into her new place first. Yesterday at the vet she weighed in at 22.7lbs, so she has gained a pound in two days 

Anywayz, the boys like her, we walked her around to see if she would take us back to her pups but she didn't she just kept scrounging for food, poor girl, in 2 days her boobs inflated with milk, I knew she was in pain so yesterday I took her to my vet, he did a once over, her eyes, ears and chest are all clear, she is a bit underweight but that is due to giving birth to pups about a week ago, all of whom have prolly since perished, RIP puppies, but this little girl got a great home out of it, my vet gave her a shot to help dry up her milk, she will be going to her new home next week, she is also scheduled for a spay in mid April 

SO without further ado, we have been calling her "Lady" but it will change, she is about 3 to 4 years old, paper trained, walks on a leash, great with kids and other dogs, is ok with cats but barks at them, but does not mess with them, lol, and she tripped out when she saw Cid,t he python moving 

























This is what her boobs looked like on Tues. when she showed up - 








This is this morning - 

















hahah I laugh everytime I see her do this  -

























SO she will be staying with us til she goes to her new home  I will for sure have more pics, I just can't beleive someone put her on my front porch with NO puppies, I mean come on, she is a super sweet girl, really needy, loves to cuddle as well  We are workin on the crate thing, lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You are an amazing person. That's all I can say.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww. So happy she found u. Poor girl.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> You are an amazing person. That's all I can say.


lol nah not really, just couldn't leave her out there to freeze to death, I would have never been able to have slept that night knowing that, and we have been to look for puppies, we have yet to find them  Thank you 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Awww. So happy she found u. Poor girl.


Thanks Shanon, I am glad too, no tellin what would have happened to her. ((hugs))


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's cute!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Poor lil mamma I am glad she ended up on your porch though. Even if she was strategically place there. The could not been a better place for her to end up.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Tye that's so sad. She's really lucky to have you right now.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank goodness you got her.SHe's the purtiest little Beagle.
I look forward to more pics of her.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> She's cute!


lol she is until she bays, lmaooo. Thanks girl 



Rudy4747 said:


> Poor lil mamma I am glad she ended up on your porch though. Even if she was strategically place there. The could not been a better place for her to end up.


lol I think she was placed there too, someone would have had have opened the screen porch door and set her in there and shut it, I feel so bad for her, but am glad she will have a better life. Thanks Rudy, I couldn't put her back out in the cold, lol.



kg420 said:


> OMG Tye that's so sad. She's really lucky to have you right now.


Thanks Krystal, she is a sweet little girl 



dixieland said:


> Thank goodness you got her.SHe's the purtiest little Beagle.
> I look forward to more pics of her.


lol I thought she might be mixed her muzzle makes me think so but she is super super sweet, like I said and wayyyy needy but she is picking up on the rules of the house really fast. I promise to keep an update on her


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Beau likes her


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well done, Tye. She could have ended up anywhere. Now she has the home she deserves.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww she is a cute!!! begals can be so sweet (and annoying with the bark/yodals), ya man those pups are out there somwhere, hopfully she escaped her owner and they have the pups but... that life 
she is going to look awesome when she is back to her former glory you can tell and exbreeders are always the best dogs IMO


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good job Tye! You did alot more for that dog than most people would have..... :clap:

I'm gonna have to change my VIP thread just a little, she does look like a nice dog.... :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Muttkip said:


> Beau likes her


lol does Beau need a new girl?? lol kiddin, her and Beau would be great friends  I heart me some Beau 



aus_staffy said:


> Well done, Tye. She could have ended up anywhere. Now she has the home she deserves.


Thank you aus_staffy, I hope so too, she bolted yesterday out of a hole in the fence, I did not know was there and a little boy across the street brought her back and asked if she was mine, lol, I told him sorta I was just dog sitting, lol



Aireal said:


> awww she is a cute!!! begals can be so sweet (and annoying with the bark/yodals), ya man those pups are out there somwhere, hopfully she escaped her owner and they have the pups but... that life
> she is going to look awesome when she is back to her former glory you can tell and exbreeders are always the best dogs IMO


The baying thing is what gets me, lol. In all honesty as cruel as it sounds I do hope the pups froze at least they would be away from where she came from ya know?? I cannot wait til she is back to normal, she really is a great girl though  Thanks Aireal 



DMTWI said:


> Good job Tye! You did alot more for that dog than most people would have..... :clap:
> 
> I'm gonna have to change my VIP thread just a little, she does look like a nice dog.... :roll:


Thanks Dave, she deserves it, at least I think so, lol. hahah told ya she was a cutie


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is a cutie. Hope those babies are ok wherever they are.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

me too Holly, me too, thanks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a cutie!!! Glad you took her in and found her a home too. Good job Tye (( hugs)).


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww thanks Sharon coming from you that is awesome, I know you would have done the same thing, actually quite a few ppl on here would have, she is a doll for sure


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll send Beau your way, so he can show her some true lovin 

I HATE to say this, but if she was papered and a proven hunting dog.....her and Beau would some pretty puppies.....but of course that'll never happen....but I like the body on her and she looks like a beagle Beau was bred to several years ago.

You should call her Sweetie....Beau picked out the name xD


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Beau then that is her new name  I call her that a lot anywayz, she sorta answers to it and I wish I knew if she had papers, she is so just like "beaten" down, literally, I am not sure she could be used for hunting. Thanks so much, I promise to let Sweetie know that Beau likes her


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> awww Beau then that is her new name  I call her that a lot anywayz, she sorta answers to it and I wish I knew if she had papers, she is so just like "beaten" down, literally, I am not sure she could be used for hunting. Thanks so much, I promise to let Sweetie know that Beau likes her


She has a nice body type to her, but she' def not a hunting dog. Her legs are long and she's a the bigger side. She weighs what Beau weighs when he's fat. But she looks like a great pet girl and Sweetie is very cute!

Ugh this making me want another Beagle, darn you Sweetie!!!! Darn you and your cute face!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol really, she is under 13" she seems so short and small, but I do not know anything about Beagle's, lol. Wow how much doeds Beau weigh?? She weighed in on Thurs. at 22.5lbs. haha so tiny to me, Phoebe is 36lbs, so not that small but small, hahaha you need another honorary APBT  Beau needs company  ahhah I have been callin her Sweetie all day and she comes to it, so Sweetie it is


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol really, she is under 13" she seems so short and small, but I do not know anything about Beagle's, lol. Wow how much doeds Beau weigh?? She weighed in on Thurs. at 22.5lbs. haha so tiny to me, Phoebe is 36lbs, so not that small but small, hahaha you need another honorary APBT  Beau needs company  ahhah I have been callin her Sweetie all day and she comes to it, so Sweetie it is


Well maybe it's the angle of the pictures then lol :hammer:

Beau when he's fat weighs between 22-24 pounds, when he's skinny and lean he's at a nice 16-19 pounds. Noooo more Beagles for me. And to honest you should keep Sweetie so Beau can swap pictures with her 

And if you have any questions about Beagles feel free to pm me, I can give you some help and point you to some great reading on the breed


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Even though we are not keepin her I will have daily updates on her. I promise  Oh wow, so she is kinda heavy, lol, I will for sure love any info you have on the breed, I would love to do some research, she is just so "gun-shy" so to speak, I have never escued a dog this old before, so any help would be appreciated. Thank you so much, Sweetie promises to keep Beau updated with pics


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Even though we are not keepin her I will have daily updates on her. I promise  Oh wow, so she is kinda heavy, lol, I will for sure love any info you have on the breed, I would love to do some research, she is just so "gun-shy" so to speak, I have never escued a dog this old before, so any help would be appreciated. Thank you so much, Sweetie promises to keep Beau updated with pics


I still think you should, it'd worth it 
And if she does go to a great home, I'd love updates...if I had the money and room. Sweetie would be at my house right now, but of course I'm sure you know that :woof::woof:

Shyness is actually somewhat common in Beagles believe it or not xD

And I sent you a PM with some great info that should be helpful!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes I will have updates for sure, she won't be going far, lol. Sweetie has something for Beauin a bit  lol, I know Sweetie would love to be with someone of her own kind, she kinda sticks out here, lol. She really is an awesome little girl  Thank you SOOOOOOO much for the PM I really appreciate it


----------

